# Event ID: 1083 Active Directory_Domain Services Error



## VikramTokas (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am getting the below error in my Windows 2008 Server , Event Viewer and cause of this domain users are getting account lock frequently.


Event ID: 1083 Active Directory_Domain Services Error
Active Directory Domain Services could not update the following object with changes received from the directory service at the following network address because Active Directory Domain Services was busy processing information. 

Please help me in this matter and advise what should i do to solve this issue.

Regards
Vikram


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Vikram,

It maybe a problem with replication.

Can you do a DCDiag, NetDiag and a repadmin? Any errors?


Dave


----------



## VikramTokas (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I am sorry , i dont know how to check DCdiag, Netdiag and repadmin ??

I will really wondering if you can help me.

Regards
Vikram


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Open CMD (run as Administrator) and then type 'dcdiag'. I dont think netdiag is in 2008 tbh... 

Do the DCdiag first and Paste the results into here.


Dave


----------



## VikramTokas (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Please find the below details after running the dcdiag command.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Administrator>dcdiag

Directory Server Diagnosis

Performing initial setup:
Trying to find home server...
Home Server = TERIUDC
* Identified AD Forest.
Done gathering initial info.

Doing initial required tests

Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\TERIUDC
Starting test: Connectivity
......................... TERIUDC passed test Connectivity

Doing primary tests

Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\TERIUDC
Starting test: Advertising
 ......................... TERIUDC passed test Advertising
Starting test: FrsEvent
......................... TERIUDC passed test FrsEvent
Starting test: DFSREvent
There are warning or error events within the last 24 hours after the
SYSVOL has been shared. Failing SYSVOL replication problems may cause
Group Policy problems.
......................... TERIUDC failed test DFSREvent
Starting test: SysVolCheck
......................... TERIUDC passed test SysVolCheck
Starting test: KccEvent
......................... TERIUDC passed test KccEvent
Starting test: KnowsOfRoleHolders
......................... TERIUDC passed test KnowsOfRoleHolders
Starting test: MachineAccount
......................... TERIUDC passed test MachineAccount
Starting test: NCSecDesc
......................... TERIUDC passed test NCSecDesc
Starting test: NetLogons
......................... TERIUDC passed test NetLogons
Starting test: ObjectsReplicated
......................... TERIUDC passed test ObjectsReplicated
Starting test: Replications
......................... TERIUDC passed test Replications
Starting test: RidManager
......................... TERIUDC passed test RidManager
Starting test: Services
......................... TERIUDC passed test Services
Starting test: SystemLog
An Error Event occurred. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 10/18/2011 08:56:23
EvtFormatMessage failed, error 15100 Win32 Error 15100.
(Event String (event log = System) could not be retrieved, error
0x3afc)
An Error Event occurred. EventID: 0x00000457
Time Generated: 10/18/2011 08:56:24
EvtFormatMessage failed, error 15100 Win32 Error 15100.
(Event String (event log = System) could not be retrieved, error
0x3afc)
......................... TERIUDC failed test SystemLog
Starting test: VerifyReferences
......................... TERIUDC passed test VerifyReferences


Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... ForestDnsZones passed test
CrossRefValidation

Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test CheckSDRefDom
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... DomainDnsZones passed test
CrossRefValidation

Running partition tests on : Schema
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Schema passed test CheckSDRefDom
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Schema passed test CrossRefValidation

Running partition tests on : Configuration
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... Configuration passed test CheckSDRefDom
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... Configuration passed test CrossRefValidation

Running partition tests on : teriuniversity
Starting test: CheckSDRefDom
......................... teriuniversity passed test CheckSDRefDom
Starting test: CrossRefValidation
......................... teriuniversity passed test
CrossRefValidation

Running enterprise tests on : teriuniversity.ac.in
Starting test: LocatorCheck
......................... teriuniversity.ac.in passed test
LocatorCheck
Starting test: Intersite
......................... teriuniversity.ac.in passed test Intersite

C:\Users\Administrator>





So Now kindly advise.

Regards
Vikram


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Are there any other servers in the Network? Can you give us an IP config of the above server.

Cheers


----------



## VikramTokas (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Administrator>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.16.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.16.0.254

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 8:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\Administrator>



please find above the ipconfig of the DC, and my ADC ip is 10.16.0.2

PLease advise.


----------

